# Would you rate yourself as clever?



## Dk2 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm neither clever or dumb , just average.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm thick aparently.  I voted for Brexit.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2017)

I certainly score very well in IQ tests but all that really means is that I am good at doing IQ tests.

Pretty good at General Knowledge quizzes too.


----------



## drdel (Mar 23, 2017)

Another stupid Brexiteer here I'm afraid.

Reality: first degree is engineering, then an MSc, plus Doctorate in Econometrics. Highest job was company MD and Chairman. 

Has far as SWMBO is concerned I know now't, but my grandson thinks I'm Mr Fixit so that's OK and the most important !


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 23, 2017)

No, but I am very practical so some may think that's clever, just know my limitations


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2017)

Depends what you class as clever? 
Lots of people who are supposed to be clever have very little common sense.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2017)

No.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't understand the question :mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2017)

High IQ, low tolerance for classroom based learning. I was the kid that took the VCR apart just to see how it worked. Not done me any real good yet though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Depends what you class as clever? 
Lots of people who are supposed to be clever have very little common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a very clever post &#128513;. I agree.

I'm probably a 6-7 out of 10. Certainly not exceptional but not a nugget either. As someone posted earlier I know my limitations and that in itself is important to know.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 23, 2017)

I know an awful lot about nothing and bugger all about everything else.


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2017)

I can bluff well.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2017)

Depends on your definition. I would consider myself average but we get newly qualified doctors coming in, so clearly very clever having had to study and pass exams and some of them lack the common sense they were born with and would struggle to tie their own laces


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2017)

yup, too clever for my own good half the time though lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			High IQ, low tolerance for classroom based learning. I was the kid that took the VCR apart just to see how it worked. Not done me any real good yet though.
		
Click to expand...

Top loader or the front loader.......or Betamax?

28mm spanner for the Betamax.....or was it all imperial fittings back then?

For me clever at History, Geography, general knowledge and common sense in the main.

Technology  = dumbass!!


----------



## User62651 (Mar 23, 2017)

I struggled to understand the ending to the movie Arrival yesterday, had to look up an explanation video on youtube after.........still none the wiser........probably means I'm a bit thick, I think I'm more practical than academic.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Top loader or the front loader.......or Betamax?

28mm spanner for the Betamax.....or was it all imperial fittings back then?

For me clever at History, Geography, general knowledge and common sense in the main.

Technology  = dumbass!!
		
Click to expand...

Ferguson videostar mate. Small phillips and a pair of long nose pliers. Absolute bugger to put back together after.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2017)

Intelligent but not intellectual or academic.
Clever in some areas, dunce in others....
Just a normal kinda guy really......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2017)

I know what I don't know

I think.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Ferguson videostar mate. Small phillips and a pair of long nose pliers. Absolute bugger to put back together after.
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt even set the clock, so your 10 levels above me mate.

I still remember my dad putting a book in front of the clock every night, cos "the burglars look in the windows, so can see if you've got a video or not". Dad - we were the last house in the street to get one, they've moved onto segas or them other posh ataris now!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 23, 2017)

Clever at what?  Or just generally clever?  What defines clever?  A Polymath, a skilled craftsman, doctor, teacher, director, orator, writer?  
I consider myself reasonably intelligent but in all, a jack of most trades, master of none.  I have a great knowledge of the obscure but can't remember anything about the places we've been on holiday.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2017)

I took a Stanford-Binet based IQ test a couple of years back. Well chuffed with the score but know that means relatively little. For example, I couldn't, nor wouldn't, plumb in a gas central heating system.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm thick aparently.  I voted for Brexit. 

Click to expand...

Good self-awareness though! 

Don't know about clever but I am certainly a smartarse.....


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm good at spotting patterns. Like the one where this poster starts opinion threads and never contributes beyond the original post...
Almost like they were generating viewpoints...

Other than that, nah pretty useless.


----------



## Dasit (Mar 23, 2017)

Thought I was clever until I met someone who was actually clever.

Although everyone is bluffing life to some extend.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 23, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm good at spotting patterns. Like the one where this poster starts opinion threads and never contributes beyond the original post...
Almost like they were generating viewpoints...
		
Click to expand...

Didn't spot that Greg.  18 posts of which 16 were new threads I  think.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 23, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Didn't spot that Greg.  18 posts of which 16 were new threads I  think.
		
Click to expand...

And all ask for you to decide on or give an opinion on something, usually a seemingly random but obscure subject. Odd behaviour for joining a golf forum to only post opinion makers IMO.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 23, 2017)

Probably similar mentality to those who feel an urge to give their opinion, or at least comment, on as many threads that they can.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2017)

My degree sugests im clever but the picture says no. Bigslice BSC


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Probably similar mentality to those who feel an urge to give their opinion, or at least comment, on as many threads that they can.
		
Click to expand...

Do people do That?


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 24, 2017)

My Eldest daughter aged 7 thinks i am the smartest in the house.Never asks her Mum to help with the homework. Does that count


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2017)

Tab373 said:



			My Eldest daughter aged 7 thinks i am the smartest in the house.Never asks her Mum to help with the homework. Does that count
		
Click to expand...

It's the only thing that counts mate..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2017)

I do have access to Google,so I guess that makes me an expert on everything.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 24, 2017)

My sister is the most intelligent person in our family (into which she married)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have two degree's,  i would not consider myself clever, but i do know loads of stuff, that no one else is interested in


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Ross61 (Mar 24, 2017)

As others have said, what do you class as clever?
 I took two different types of IQ tests for MENSA and was accepted, but I don't rate myself as clever. I just have a logical brain with lateral thinking. 
 This has made me able to be a good engineer in telecoms. I also can turn my hand to most DIY jobs at homes. Except things like brickwork and plastering.... now anyone that can do plastering without most of it ending up on the floor is clever in my eyes!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 24, 2017)

I quite like being thick. It gives me low expectations in life, and i am rarely disappointed with not reaching them.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 24, 2017)

this is probably the only thing I have in common with DJ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2017)

I have got by in life - have qualifications but value the life skills and lessons learnt more.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2017)

I've got a Brian but never bloody use it properly.
Passed my 11+ and all.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 24, 2017)

I know what I know and bluff the rest! Got by in life but it's pretty impossible to define clever.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I know what I know and bluff the rest! Got by in life but it's pretty impossible to define clever.
		
Click to expand...

Quite good with Diy things 
Seem to know the answers to most questions when the answer is revealed but could not remember it before then.
This happens a lot and is very frustrating when you know you know the answer but can't recal it.
Its not an age thing as I have always been like this.
would class myself as average.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2017)

I should have studied engineering. Its what i work in now, but as a sales monkey. I like to know how stuff works, i can strip and rebuild a classic mini, rebuilt motorbike engines, DIY master in training, am building my own extension, love technology, could rewire a house and plumb it too. My job works around very high power electric and mechanical cooling technologies, both of which i know too much about to be a sales monkey. However, i messed about at school, just scraped through with all C grade GCSE without any revision or coursework done.

Didn't go to uni, but really should have.

So am i clever? no, reading that back, i'm an idiot!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I should have studied engineering. Its what i work in now, but as a sales monkey. I like to know how stuff works, i can strip and rebuild a classic mini, rebuilt motorbike engines, DIY master in training, am building my own extension, love technology, could rewire a house and plumb it too. My job works around very high power electric and mechanical cooling technologies, both of which i know too much about to be a sales monkey. However, i messed about at school, just scraped through with all C grade GCSE without any revision or coursework done.

Didn't go to uni, but really should have.

So am i clever? no, reading that back, i'm an idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

At least you are an entertaining idiot :thup:


----------



## drewster (Mar 24, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I should have studied engineering. Its what i work in now, but as a sales monkey. I like to know how stuff works, i can strip and rebuild a classic mini, rebuilt motorbike engines, DIY master in training, am building my own extension, love technology, could rewire a house and plumb it too. My job works around very high power electric and mechanical cooling technologies, both of which i know too much about to be a sales monkey. However, i messed about at school, just scraped through with all C grade GCSE without any revision or coursework done.

Didn't go to uni, but really should have.

So am i clever? no, reading that back, i'm an idiot!!
		
Click to expand...


That, right there, is everything i am hopelessly awful at. Anything practical and i am useless althought i do try stuff now with a bit of pointing in the right direction. On that basis I am as thick as pigmuck but think i can carry myself in most company, did well on The Weakest Link and understand the difference between "they're, their and there" and "your and you're" but does that make me clever or do i just have a good memory. Who knows ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't know what I don't know.

Also wish I'd stuck at art instead of burying myself in academic and technical rubbish for half my life. Or been a plumber.


----------



## Ross61 (Mar 24, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Quite good with Diy things 
Seem to know the answers to most questions when the answer is revealed but could not remember it before then.
This happens a lot and is very frustrating when you know you know the answer but can't recal it.
Its not an age thing as I have always been like this.
would class myself as average.
		
Click to expand...

Im like you with recalling things. If I meet someone new on the first tee, by the time I've taken my drive I've forgotten their name...
 most embarrassing. I can remember numbers better and every shot taken in the round when I get home, but names just drop out of my head. I end up just calling everyone "mate"


----------



## Piece (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't feel too clever today.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 24, 2017)

i set my targets low so they are easier to reach.makes me look clever ,unfortunately i rarely reach my targets .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ross61 said:



			Im like you with recalling things. If I meet someone new on the first tee, by the time I've taken my drive I've forgotten their name...
 most embarrassing. I can remember numbers better and every shot taken in the round when I get home, but names just drop out of my head. I end up just calling everyone "mate"
		
Click to expand...

You sound like my twin.
I have started writing their names on my card with the Colour of jumper they have on.
Its very embarrassing when you can't remember someone's name, the wife hates it.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 24, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I should have studied engineering. Its what i work in now, but as a sales monkey. I like to know how stuff works, i can strip and rebuild a classic mini, rebuilt motorbike engines, DIY master in training, am building my own extension, love technology, could rewire a house and plumb it too. My job works around very high power electric and mechanical cooling technologies, both of which i know too much about to be a sales monkey. However, i messed about at school, just scraped through with all C grade GCSE without any revision or coursework done.

Didn't go to uni, but really should have.

So am i clever? no, reading that back, i'm an idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic post!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 24, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			I know an awful lot about nothing and bugger all about everything else.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. I'm in the category too. Love the signature as well.
Ex -wife used to say I can have an argument completely uncluttered with facts.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 24, 2017)

Rooter said:



			I should have studied engineering. Its what i work in now, but as a sales monkey. I like to know how stuff works, i can strip and rebuild a classic mini, rebuilt motorbike engines, DIY master in training, am building my own extension, love technology, could rewire a house and plumb it too. My job works around very high power electric and mechanical cooling technologies, both of which i know too much about to be a sales monkey. However, i messed about at school, just scraped through with all C grade GCSE without any revision or coursework done.

Didn't go to uni, but really should have.

So am i clever? no, reading that back, i'm an idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

Copied pasted and printed for possible use this weekend. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 24, 2017)

Youngest Grandson (5yo) thinks I'm very funny. That'll do for me!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd like to consider myself in the upper half. 

Not a genius, not a dummy. I've been told I have great potential but fail to apply myself. I struggle most when I find things boring.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I'm thick aparently.  I voted for Brexit. 

Click to expand...

I must be intelligent then as I know that you are not 

I know a lot of 'stuff' - like the HNSP ... but I am not particularly good on modern social media technology - my daughter once called me a _technotard_

And my dad would often say to me _'you may be clever but you've no bloody common sense'_


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2017)

Ross61 said:



			Im like you with recalling things. If I meet someone new on the first tee, by the time I've taken my drive I've forgotten their name...
 most embarrassing. I can remember numbers better and every shot taken in the round when I get home, but names just drop out of my head. I end up just calling everyone "mate"
		
Click to expand...

You're not alone. I have same problem especially in club matches against members from other clubs and like you I have to right name/jumper colour. If its a member of my own club in a comp I revert to "mate" like you


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 24, 2017)

Nope. Didn't get on well at school and left with CSE's not O Levels. Worked for the same company for 28 years, and there are some very clever people here. I content myself with knowing they couldn't do what I do in the same way I couldn't do what they do.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You're not alone. I have same problem especially in club matches against members from other clubs and like you I have to right name/jumper colour. If its a member of my own club in a comp I revert to "mate" like you
		
Click to expand...

This is a common problem, I tend to try and use word association, think of someone famous with the same name to help remember, doesn't always work though. We dont use the term mate in Scotland, pal is a bit over familiar so leaves us with nothing except waiting until you get in their field of view to confirm a hole score, hold a flag or whatever. Otherwise fess up and ask their name again.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			This is a common problem, I tend to try and use word association, think of someone famous with the same name to help remember, doesn't always work though. We dont use the term mate in Scotland, pal is a bit over familiar so leaves us with nothing except waiting until you get in their field of view to confirm a hole score, hold a flag or whatever. *Otherwise fess up and ask their name again*.

Click to expand...

Then forget it as you walk off the next tee 

Cant you use 'Jimmy' in Scotland?     Only joking, Honest


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2017)

I have absolutely 0 general knowledge, useless in any kind of quiz like that.

I focused on building knowledge for very specific things instead, things im interested in or enjoy. No room for the winner of Eurovision in 86 in my head.

I wouldn't rate myself as clever, I love working things out but certain, sometimes simple problems baffle me where others I have no issues solving.

I know what I think I'm good at, what my limitations are and build from there.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Copied pasted and printed for possible use this weekend. Hope you don't mind.
		
Click to expand...

Of course not! I just wouldn't tell your grandson that the money in sales more than makes up for the lack of formal education!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 24, 2017)

Rooter said:



			Of course not! I just wouldn't tell your grandson that the money in sales more than makes up for the lack of formal education! 

Click to expand...

I second that.  It used to make me mad the way Salesmen would promise customers all kinds of bespoke Engineering software solutions in silly time frames so they would get a sizeable commission on the sale, then hand it over to people like me to say 'You sold the WHAT!' Then have to bust a gut to deliver.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I am quite clever at making people think I am clever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2017)

Good at retaining a lot of useless information, plenty of legal legislative knowledge for my role and a decent smattering of golf rules. No good at too much technical data, can't follow DIY instructions and useless at repairing things


----------



## User62651 (Mar 25, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Then forget it as you walk off the next tee 

Cant you use 'Jimmy' in Scotland?     Only joking, Honest 

Click to expand...

So true!

Re use of Jimmy - no, think you've seem too much Russ Abbott in the past. Would use Jimmy no more than you would use Guvnor or Squire to address a relative stranger!


----------



## Chrisb83 (Mar 25, 2017)

From a school point of view I was in the thick bracket, bottom set of every subject always tried but it just never sank in. Since leaving school it became apparent with common sense and the right attitude to work it doesn't matter what I'd done at school. I'm now a director of a manufacturing company and when it comes to employing new staff I never pay attention to school qualifications.


----------

